# does a beef allergy = a bison allergy?



## eastcoastwesty (Jul 5, 2009)

My dog has an allergy to beef, and I was thinking of switching to TOTW High prarie food. I was just making sure that he wouldn't have an allergy to the buffalo/bison in it. If he would have an allergy, then we could get the fish formula of TOTW, but I would have to order it online, as that formula is not available at the tractor supply store.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Not sure how it works with dogs but my husband is allergic to beef and he can eat bison with no problem.


----------

